# Plugin CS5 (Win7 - 32bit)



## pixelchef (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,
in der oben genannten Konfiguratian gelingt es mir nicht plug ins zu installieren, die dann auch laufen. die Filter von XEROX, Frctalius, nic color efex pro 2.0 comlite und noch eine ganze Menge anderer. Die Plug ins sind doch für 32 bit geeignet, warum gehen sie dann nicht?
Schon jetzt danke für die Hilfe
Gruß pixelchef


----------



## akrite (6. Juni 2010)

...ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob es damit zu tun hat, das PS CS5 eine native 64-bit App ist, und keine 32-bit Plugins mag - AFAIR, hat Adobe alles auf 64-bit umgestellt, zumindest was die Versions-ID CS5 trägt. Man möge mir verzeihen, wenn ich da falsch liege ... aber bei mir laufen nur 64-bit Notebooks, daher merke ich den Unterschied nicht mehr, außer ich installiere 32-bit Apps.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. Juni 2010)

Photoshop wird in Version CS4 und in Version CS5 als 64bit UND als 32bit Version geliefert.
Auf einem 64bit Windows kann man parallel beide Versionen installieren und hat damit beide
Varianten jederzeit greifbar.

Gruß
Martin


----------

